# homemade mouse toys?



## kittygirl991

what the title sais, also, it might have been on this site, i saw a forum post listing everyones popsicle stick creations?


----------



## Frizzle

I made mine... a stick. I've been putting all my popsicles in a box, waiting for that day when I have a spurt of creativity.


----------



## moustress

Cardboard in all it's glory. So much to do, so little time. Egg cartons, cereal boxes, etc. etc. Papermache=edible toys.


----------



## Rhasputin

Braided strips of newspaper. Toilet paper tubes.


----------



## kittygirl991

... anything more fun/exiting?


----------



## Fraction

Not mice per se, but this website has a lot of ideas for homemade toys.


----------



## maddeh

I've got some mice currently living in an old aquarium, and had some trouble coming up with ideas to use the potential climbing space available.... but I found this: http://roborovskihamsters.webs.com/...14-made-a-second-story-for-my-robos?page=last and have since made my own version of it (will try and get a pic!) You can do so much with popsicle/lollipop sticks!


----------



## kittygirl991

thx


----------



## moustress

I buy used balsa wood boxes that were gift set containers at the thrift store. There's no end to the fun one can have with them. The meeces love to turn them to sawdust, and that's good for their teeth.

I've seen several meeces picking up the gallon jug lids I put moist foods in and carrying them while running, like dogs with a frisbee. they will do that with single sheets of TP too. *fuh-nee!*


----------



## kittygirl991

ive made a lovely lolly stick house/thing which i will post on another post


----------

